# Anyone familiar with the Kubota B7200 ???



## fortisi876

Hello All!

Im new here and to tractors in general so bear with me if Im asking obvious questions.

I have the opportunity to buy a B7200E (2WD/GEAR seems to run well) for under $3000, if not mistaken these were built between 1983 - 1987 so its appoximately 20+ yrs old.

1- I realize the 4WD and hydro trans are more desirable but I was just curious what yall think about the one Im looking at price wise even tho its 2WD and a manual???

2- This tractor does NOT have a front loader and that is my primary reason to buying a used compact tractor. I found a dealer that will install a Woods loader for $3600. However, when I asked him to share his opinion on what Im seeking to do he stated that he thought I should hold out till I find something that is 4WD. Further stating that 'compact' tractors do not make good use of the loader unless its 4WD. Do you guys/gals agree or disagree?

Lastly, for the most part, Ill be using this tractor for landscape projects around the house for the next yr or two.....possibly some york rake use in my wooded lot in effort to keep the grounds neat/clean so my demands are really THAT big or serious......SO Id really really appreciate you experienced tractor-loader users sharing your opinions/comments.

TIA!


----------



## jd3203

*4wd is needed*

If the area you propose to use the front end loader with you CUT is the least bit wet, slick or unlevel, you will need 4wd. Take a 2500# tractor and hang 800# off the front end, all you do is spin.


----------



## fortisi876

*Re: 4wd is needed*



> _Originally posted by jd3203 _
> *Take a 2500# tractor and hang 800# off the front end, all you do is spin. *


 Thnx for the quick reply JD!
I kinda figured Id have to throw on a ballast box in the rear, would that still not be enough??


----------



## jd3203

with a 1300# B7200E, the problem will be much worse


----------



## Chris

Welcome to TF! From what I recall, these Kubota units were around 17/14 (engine and PTO HP) rating 3-cylinder diesels.
You didn't say how many hours were on this tractor. That is important variable if you can find out.

1 - 2wd is fine as long as you not looking at using a front-end loader or very large implements over rough/wet terrain. You would run out of traction due to ballast weight first I believe. To me, like trucks and Jeeps if you don't use 4wd, it will have problems and more costly to repair. You got lots of bad areas/hills or other to worry about 4wd? 

2- I agree. In my opinion, this tractor is small and underpowered to run a successful FEL device. Not saying it would break, but alot of models not limited to Kubota have problems with aftermarket tension, weight, traction and else needed for proper control and operation of a weighed down FEL. I don't think I would spend $3K on a tractor then nearly 125% more on a FEL. I would rather spend that $ towards a complete FEL/CUT package or a good downpayment on a nicer model. With 2wd and such light weight, you would be creating a -very- bad situation for yourself. No go on the FEL. 

Well, for mild landscaping and general land maintenance routines, I would say this tractor would work out OK. I would think you would make your $ make more sense by not getting a FEL for this unit. Better off saving your $, rent a unit if you need a FEL temporarily or save up and combine the $ and buy a bigger compact. Just my $0.02

HTH,
Andy


----------



## fortisi876

Ok so with what you two are saying is the BX series (w/out BH) pretty much useless or does the 4WD save its hyde?

And thnx for the welcome!


----------



## Live Oak

Trust me on this........... after owning a Kubota L245 with a front end loader and no backhoe, hold out for a 4WD version. I think your dealer gave you good advice. Yes you can get by without 4WD but I think you will be continually aggrivated with the lack of traction and on hills, no 4WD on a CUT is a big problem. The rear tires loose traction and the front tires and you are along for the ride to the bottom of the hill. Ask me how I know?  The question I think you need to ask yourself is that after spending around $6,000; will this machine do what you are expecting?


----------



## OleGrandWizard

Either spend more and get something larger with 4wd or forget about a front-end loader machine.


----------



## fortisi876

Thnx guys........I think Im gonna pass on the 2WD tractor.


----------

